# Speed Handles for Milling Vises?



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2014)

Do you use speed handles for your mill vise? I do & I love them. Not often do I have to use the original handle for high torque. My speed handle is more than sufficient for what I do. I only have a bench mill anyway (PM45).

GaryK (MHRIP) preferred to use the spoke type handle. I've always wanted to try one & they're inexpensive but I'm not sure I like the size of them.

I have a 5" vise so speed handles are next to impossible to find. No surprise as 5" vises (5/8" hex) aren't as popular. Plenty of speed handles for 6" vises though (3/4" hex). I leave mine on the vise most of the time.

What type do you guys use if you do? Are there other types?



Here's mine.

I have some listed in the classifieds (shameless plug)


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 22, 2014)

I use an old 3/4" box end wrench cut off short enough that if I do something stupid like forget to take it off the drawbar and hit the switch it can't spin and hit the motor. I use an adapter and a 3/4 socket for my cordless drill too.


----------



## Chucketn (Apr 22, 2014)

With the help of a friend with a bigger lathe and a press, I made a speed handle for my vise from an old ball type handle and 2 deep sockets. Looks unwieldy, but works nice! Ball handle was gifted from a forum member.

Forgot to add pic...



Chuck


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice Chuck! That is so familiar, IIRC there was a thread here about it, correct?


----------



## Chucketn (Apr 22, 2014)

I think Todd, the friend that put it together, posted it here or maybe another forum.

Chuck


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 23, 2014)

I used the original swivel handle on my last 4" mill vise and it worked ok but was a little "clunky" having around.  I let the mill vise go with the lathe/mill when I sold it.

I recently ordered a Glacern 5" mill vise, the same as Darkzero, and bought the speed handle for my GMT 5" vise from him.  I have not had a chance to use it yet as I am still waiting for my mill to show up but it looks like a nice quality handle for a good price.  I can't wait to use it.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 23, 2014)

Mine is 9/16" (if I recall) so I made one too.  But I prefer the spoke style.




The weight at the outside seems to facilitate a speedy movement of the jaw.  Nothing but a bolt head, some scrap and a socket from ACE.

-Ryan


----------



## Ray C (Apr 23, 2014)

Boy do I feel silly... Kinda like showing-up at a gun fight with a knife in your hand...

Anyhow, here's my trusty speed crank -all of 2" long.  Nice thing about it, is that it clears the table when the vise is positioned in-line with the table and not hanging off the edge.  Keep meaning to make a couple more but haven't gotten around to it.




Ray


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice Ryan, great job!

Pretty cool Ray, I like the small size. Looks like you can spin it even faster than mine. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me, did you cut a hex or is it just a square opening? How did you machine that opening if it was not with a broach? I've been wanting to try machinging square openings & broaches, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 23, 2014)

I use the pictured handle and I think it’s great. It has nice weight/mass to it so I can spin it if so desired. You can’t do that with the original Kurt handle. Can’t exactly remember how the handle found its way into my shop? But I do remember having the hex hole wire EDM’d.


----------



## gd.marsh (Jul 2, 2014)

After converting ZX45 Mill to CNC had to try a 3D project .. so made a speed handle .. wouldn't be without one now that I've got it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAHy4M9R10I


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 2, 2014)

PM sent. Darkzero
CH


>>I have some listed in the classifieds (shameless plug)<<


----------



## Frank Ford (Jul 2, 2014)

MSC part #42052845 is the 5/8 three-spoke handle.   That's the style I use, too - I added a "speed knob" to mine, so get speed and torque as needed:


----------



## Argonavis (Jul 4, 2014)

I have an older Universal Vise & Tool milling vise with a 0.5" square stud and a missing handle.  I've been making due with an 8-pt socket and a breaker bar, but seeing all these nice options for a vise handle is making me realize all the fun I'm missing.

Does anyone have ideas on how I might be able to get a better handle on my problem?  Are the types of handles in this thread ever available with a 0.5" square socket?

I'd been thinking of buying a handle with a hex socket, drilling it out and pressing in a square sleeve, but it'd be nice to avoid that and not add another project to The List.   

Thanks!

Hannes.


----------



## KMoffett (Jul 4, 2014)

Argonavis said:


> ...
> I'd been thinking of buying a handle with a hex socket, drilling it out and pressing in a square sleeve, but it'd be nice to avoid that and not add another project to The List.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


That sounds like a very quick and simple solution.  I'd just use a square or 8-point socket for the sleeve.

Ken


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 4, 2014)

Argonavis said:


> I have an older Universal Vise & Tool milling vise with a 0.5" square stud and a missing handle.  I've been making due with an 8-pt socket and a breaker bar, but seeing all these nice options for a vise handle is making me realize all the fun I'm missing.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas on how I might be able to get a better handle on my problem?  Are the types of handles in this thread ever available with a 0.5" square socket?
> 
> ...



Take a couple of flat bars, cut a 0.5" dado on them, couple them together with screws and you'll have a handle with a square hole. Done that for a door handle… it works smoothly.


----------



## Andre (Jul 4, 2014)

My vise has a 5/8"? square handle lug. I couldn't get a new handle if I wanted too, but the one that's on it is fine because I don't work with wide stock.

I've been needing to scrape that vise too.


----------



## ray hampton (Jul 5, 2014)

Argonavis said:


> I have an older Universal Vise & Tool milling vise with a 0.5" square stud and a missing handle.  I've been making due with an 8-pt socket and a breaker bar, but seeing all these nice options for a vise handle is making me realize all the fun I'm missing.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas on how I might be able to get a better handle on my problem?  Are the types of handles in this thread ever available with a 0.5" square socket?
> 
> ...




If you need a 0.5 square socket then buy a 0.5 drive socket


----------



## Si Edwards (Jul 6, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> Mine is 9/16" (if I recall) so I made one too.  But I prefer the spoke style.
> 
> View attachment 75178
> 
> ...



I like this design a lot.  Functional, fairly straight forward project and cost effective.

Nice one.

Si...


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 6, 2014)

here is mine
.


----------

